# Which Machine Polisher and some advice please



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Who is the best person to speak to and get advice from about buying a hand machine polisher?

I want to know what sort, how much? where to get it from? which products/waxes etc to work with, pros & cons etc?

The main thing I want to do is remove the swirls and very light surface marks/scratches.

I understand the amount of care and attention required and have another car to practice on before I go anywhere near my beloved TT.

BTW its amulet red, don't know if that will make it more difficult?

Thank you

K


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

DA polishers are the best, there is less chance of damage on the car. That are more expensive though £100-300 depending on model. Meguiers (however you spell it) do the original and best. If you can afford one of those a orbital is your next bet, but they may burn the paint more. Standard polishers require a lot more skill to remove marks. Foam pads are also more easier to use.

Plus this question will prob get you a better answers if you post it on a Bodyshop forum.


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

there are two main types rotary and DA. for a begineer i would say a DA would be better! im sure some people can point you in the right direction. ive always found detailingworld very imformative when it comes to things as this. i always thought it was about autoglym and so on how much have i changed.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

search for a G220v2 megs one, its the one im going to be getting soon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Das 6 is a good bit of kit I got mine from detailing world you will also need a base plate pads and polishes


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Das 6 is a good bit of kit I got mine from detailing world you will also need a base plate pads and polishes


Just looked at the Das 6 looks a nice bit of kit and abit cheaper than the G220v2, what would be the best pads and compound for removing scratches? and then polishing ones to? been looking at the megs stuff but there seems to be so many to choose from in their range?


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Most pro shops use 3m rubbing compounds and polishs. There's loads on eBay, but added up they will cost the same as the polisher. 3m foam pads are good too. If your only doing this as a one off. It's better to pay someone else to do this. You get what you pay for, if you buy cheap products the finish is not as good.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Get onto http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk any one of the DAS polishers will be a good starting point.

Pads; the Megiuars versions are very good, the red, beige and blue (heaviest cut to polishing) will be all you need to get the hang of what you're doing.

Polishes- Menzerna are probably the best around and I'd suggest you go for them. They do a small "sample size" pack (in the link above) they contain the the heavy to fine finishing polishes that will be ideal on hard Audi paint.

Finishing and protecting....well, I did have a bias towards Swissvax products, they're very good but they've got greedy and the prices in comparison to a few years ago are simply silly.
In the next few days I'll announce, with a review, of what I thought would be impossible to find, the successor to SV's crown at a fraction of the price :wink:

Plenty of useful info' in the Show and Shine section - take a look!

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

j4zz_x said:


> Most pro shops use 3m rubbing compounds and polishs. There's loads on eBay, but added up they will cost the same as the polisher. 3m foam pads are good too. If your only doing this as a one off. It's better to pay someone else to do this. You get what you pay for, if you buy cheap products the finish is not as good.


Stay away from3M - they're nowhere near as easy to use as the Menzerna products (and lot's of body shops use Menz') The spatter from 3M is a nightmare to remove and they "dust up" like nothing else I've used.

Likewise with the 3M pads, they're good ,but the best results with a DA polisher will be by using the Meg's pads...when you move to a rotary polisher, which incidentally is not deserving of its fire-breathing monster reputation, then try the 3M pads - but the DA is the way to cut your teeth if you're starting out 

All words of hard earned (and learned) wisdom 

Dave


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

I just used the 3m products today, and it came out fine(but I have been doing it a while) so you might be better with Menzerna. What one person finds easy others have problems with. Ps before you start watch a lot of videos, and read information on how to do it. You don't want to burn though paint, or add more marks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Get onto http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk any one of the DAS polishers will be a good starting point.
> 
> Dave


Sorry that is where I got my Das 6 from not detailing world


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

+1 for the DAS 6, it's easy to use for a beginner with little chance of burning the paint but it does take longer to remove swirls than a rotary. Found Megs products with foam pads works well for me but haven't used any other makes to compare with. The machine is also quite light so easy to handle.

Wished I had got someone to show me the ropes though because the first time I used it, managed to spatter the drive, garage door and brickwork. Dried polishing compound isn't easy to remove!


----------



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you TTers for all the advice and help. Much Appreciated.

K


----------

